# Happy Birthday Wolfie!!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

A special Happy Birthday wish 
for Wolfie!! 
























AND Many Many More!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, Wolfie!*









Have a really great day!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

To Our Special Friend Wolfieeeeeeee 
Hope your day is Lovely, Peaceful and Tons O Fun!!!









































Hugs & Kisses,
Tami, John, John Luke, Boone & Otis


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Judy!!!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

*Happy B-Day !!*

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

And Cricket and Utley send Birthday Greetings Too!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I Hope You Have A Wonerful Day!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a very Happy Birthday Wolfie!!

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jud,

I hope you had one of your best days ever!

Happy Birthday!

Mark


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wolfie!!!!

Have a great day

Sharon and Greg


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUDI!​
Hope you got everything you wished for!

Clare & the Gang


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Judi. Hope it's warm and sunny in your neck of the woods and you're enjoying your day!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!!

Hope you had a great day and behaved yourself! (somewhat at least)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks all !! Sorry I wasn't on here yesterday but what a surprise to jump on here today and see this thread!!!

With last year being a big -0 birthday, this one was supposed to be really low key (NOT!). OK - OK - so its not gonna include the likes of Africa....but....(now stick with me, here) - while I was having 5 new Radial paws put on Puff Friday morning (after the Duros were found Thursday night to be dry-rotted), Kathy was having the 1st-of-the-season towing service done on the Tundra (or so she said). Note - she was taking the TV for the day so I was occupied with finding someone who could come to Wolfwood to mount, balance, & switch the tires <"Yeah. That should keep her busy for awhile







> Kathy appeared home at dusk, Puff was packed for the Rally, we were about to head out for the 1st camping of the season, and she had a big bow on the truck. While she was checking the hitch, I climbed in ready to hitch up, and tried to figure out what she had done ...yanno...the bow thing. Looked around and didn't see anything strange and she yelled from the back that we needed to hurry up & get hitched up to head out. <OK. OK. I'll keep looking and figure it out later> Turned my head to look back through the side mirror and *YIKES!!!!* The Tundra now has the *MEGA MONSTER BIGGIE HUGE *extendable tow mirrors!!!! (Yeah - - I had climbed right into the truck and missed them







)

Then - as if those mirrors (which I had drooled over since before we got the Tundra) weren't enough, a pile of tissue, wrapping paper, & bows appeared last night and, after being opened 1-by-1 (kinda like a stationary scavenger hunt), they all fit together into a neat little bundle of a back-up camera for the Tundra PLUS a back-up quick connect camera for the camper!! Its actually a surveillance system that has been modified by the manufacturer to also serve for RVs, etc. We'll try to get it installed this weekend and I'll post some pics.

Think I'll go stare at the mirrors now.......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you had a few GREAT b-day gifts. Sorry I don't have any of those fancy dancing people/dogs/etc to post here. I have a very limited connection and the power goes out here about 6 times a day (Dominica Republic) which bring all the routers down with it.

Anyhoot...happy belated birthday!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The best of us have B-Day's in May.









Glad yours went so well.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Think I'll go stare at the mirrors now.......


Why don't you take some pics while you're at it?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Think I'll go stare at the mirrors now.......


Why don't you take some pics while you're at it?








[/quote]







Everybody wants something


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

You are sooooooooooo spoiled kiddo!

Just like somebody else I know?

Glad you had a great day!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> You are sooooooooooo spoiled kiddo!
> 
> Just like somebody else I know?
> 
> Glad you had a great day!!


You say that like it's a bad thing









Besides, aren't YOU the one who was just talking about all the toys YOU have in that beast you call a truck ?????


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Still adding toys! just added a new CB radio this weekend, remote tire pressure gauges a couple of weeks ago, new grill plates and bug deflector after a close encounter of the Turkey kind and soon to add a roo catcher (brush bars) after a very near miss with another moose! oh and just added a new satellite radio receiver!
These items are all necessities not toys (at least that's what I tell Ruth) I'm not sure she buys it though


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Then - as if those mirrors (which I had drooled over since before we got the Tundra) weren't enough, a pile of tissue, wrapping paper, & bows appeared last night and, after being opened 1-by-1 (kinda like a stationary scavenger hunt), they all fit together into a neat little bundle of a back-up camera for the Tundra PLUS a back-up quick connect camera for the camper!! Its actually a surveillance system that has been modified by the manufacturer to also serve for RVs, etc. We'll try to get it installed this weekend and I'll post some pics.
> 
> Think I'll go stare at the mirrors now.......


A surveillance system for the OB !! now that could come in handy at times
















Ed


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....another Taurus (Gordon's was Sunday) ?

Happy Birthday! Hope it was a great day for you....and a wonderful year to come!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> A surveillance system for the OB !! now that could come in handy at times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Could" ? Ever been to a NE Outbacker's Rally????







One must be on one's toes at ALL times


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!! *


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Wow I haven't been on in quite a while and I missed it!!! 
Sorry ....it's late but...
Happy Belated Birthday

MaeJae


----------



## LastFrontier1! (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Judi,

If you recall, you were the first of many people to welcome us to the Outbackers website. We would like to add our "Best Birthday Wishes" to those coming from the rest of the Outbackers Clan. Sounds like you had a great birthday (with some pretty neat "goodies")!

Mike


----------

